# Fitness e sentimenti



## Minerva (18 Agosto 2010)

i sentimenti sono obbligatori .
ma passiamo alla mise en forme...che fate?


----------



## Iris (18 Agosto 2010)

Massaggi...ma chiaramente sono insufficienti.


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Agosto 2010)

Io ho letteralmente rivoluzionato la mia vita con il TaiChiChuan.
Da mezzo invalido a trent'anni causa una bruttissima ernia operata a rischio, e dopo anni passati con la convinzione di non poter fare nulla per migliorare, da ormai sette anni mi sento un ragazzino.
Non è una cosa che può piacere a tutti, però. Troppo "interiore", troppo legata ad un vero lavoro su sè stessi.
Molti preferiscono massaggi e/o macchine in palestra, ma...... poi alcuni vengono da me, di loro iniziativa o mandati dai loro fisiatri, a raddrizzarsi le ossa....


----------



## Lettrice (18 Agosto 2010)

Dopo gli anni delle competizioni mi son limitata a camminare, prendere le scale e andare in bici... sinceramente mi ha mantenuta piu' che decorosamente... escludendo i 30kg della gravidanza... 
Da poco hanno attrezzato il parco sotto casa con pista da corsa e attrezzi vari da esterno quindi mi son lanciata e ci sto prendendo gusto... ed ecco che Lettrice rientra nel tunnel della competizione sportiva:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (18 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Massaggi...ma chiaramente sono insufficienti.


 detesto essere manipolata(te pareva), al massimo mi massaggio da sola ma m'indispettisco lo stesso:rotfl:
tempo fa era di gran moda quella pedana da carne tremula ma ultimamente ho sentito che viene messa in dicussione


----------



## Iris (18 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io ho letteralmente rivoluzionato la mia vita con il TaiChiChuan.
> Da mezzo invalido a trent'anni causa una bruttissima ernia operata a rischio, e dopo anni passati con la convinzione di non poter fare nulla per migliorare, da ormai sette anni mi sento un ragazzino.
> Non è una cosa che può piacere a tutti, però. Troppo "interiore", troppo legata ad un vero lavoro su sè stessi.
> Molti preferiscono massaggi e/o macchine in palestra, ma...... poi alcuni vengono da me, di loro iniziativa o mandati dai loro fisiatri, a raddrizzarsi le ossa....


Da queste parti il fisiatra ti consiglia il nuoto, oppure l posturale...il TaiChiChuan neanche lo prende in considerazione. A Roma è molto poco praticato, anche se conosciuto...tantissimi invece fanno yoga, ma non tutti i medici lo consigliano.


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> i sentimenti sono obbligatori .
> ma passiamo alla mise en forme...che fate?


 Corro.


----------



## Iris (18 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> detesto essere manipolata(te pareva), al massimo mi massaggio da sola ma m'indispettisco lo stesso:rotfl:
> tempo fa era di gran moda quella pedana da carne tremula ma ultimamente ho sentito che viene messa in dicussione


La pedana vibrante, mai provata, fa danni alle articolazioni. Così ho letto.


----------



## Minerva (18 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dopo gli anni delle competizioni mi son limitata a camminare, prendere le scale e andare in bici... sinceramente mi ha mantenuta piu' che decorosamente... escludendo i 30kg della gravidanza...
> *Da poco hanno attrezzato il parco sotto casa con pista da corsa e attrezzi vari* da esterno quindi mi son lanciata e ci sto prendendo gusto... ed ecco che Lettrice rientra nel tunnel della competizione sportiva:carneval:


roba poco italiana, vantaggio di abitare in olanda.
non sono per nulla sportiva: una frana; in compenso mia figlia ha sempre praticato parecchi sport , in particolare la pallavolo ora in serie B.
schiena a pezzi, ginocchio già operato al legamento crociato, menisco da fare, caviglie a pezzi.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Da queste parti il fisiatra ti consiglia il nuoto, oppure l posturale...il TaiChiChuan neanche lo prende in considerazione. A Roma è molto poco praticato, anche se conosciuto...tantissimi invece fanno yoga, ma non tutti i medici lo consigliano.


Il nuoto e' fantastico... se riesci a sopportare il cloro della piscina... a me pesava tantissimo:unhappy:


----------



## Iris (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Corro.


Io non posso, ho due vertebre in fuori gioco.


----------



## Iris (18 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il nuoto e' fantastico... se riesci a sopportare il cloro della piscina... a me pesava tantissimo:unhappy:


Io non sopporto il cloro..esco con due occhi come uova al tegame, rossi e lacrimosi..
I miei figli nuotano parecchio. La grande ha tratto benefici evidenti, anche su consiglio della pediatra. Era molto esile e alta, il nuoto l'ha irrobustita il giusto.


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

Che faccio?

palestra non costantemente pero'...molto spesso accade che esagero , mi sfracasso, e poi sto ferma per settimane. comunque sempre lavorando individualmente. detesto stare nei gruppi. Cammino, molto . un tempo correvo ma ora coi legamenti rotti ora non ze po fa. e cosi rimarrano.

sto attenta alle porcate che ingurgito. non sempre pero'.

i massaggi anche io li detesto, cioè..alla lunga mi spaccano e li trovo comunque inutili su di me .


----------



## Lettrice (18 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Io non posso, ho due vertebre in fuori gioco.


Cammina... mantieni un buon ritmo per almeno un'ora


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> detesto essere manipolata(te pareva), al massimo mi massaggio da sola ma m'indispettisco lo stesso:rotfl:
> tempo fa era di gran moda quella pedana da carne tremula ma ultimamente ho sentito che viene messa in dicussione


alla pedana tremulosa ci avevo penzato anche io ...ma boh...


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Io non posso, ho due vertebre in fuori gioco.


 Se hanno problemi seri, la corsa è pericolosa... peccato perchè per l'osteoporosi è perfetta.


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cammina... mantieni un buon ritmo per almeno un'ora


cosa sono le robe che ingurgiti  di cui accenavi di là?


----------



## Minerva (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se hanno problemi seri, la corsa è pericolosa... peccato perchè *per l'osteoporosi* è perfetta.


 per le donnine che s'incamminano verso la menopausa allora va bene...ci s'infila un tenalady e chi t'ammazza?:rotfl:


----------



## Iris (18 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cammina... mantieni un buon ritmo per almeno un'ora


Sono una buona camminatrice in effetti. E detesto gli spostamenti in macchina, se posso, vado a piedi.


----------



## geisha (18 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> i sentimenti sono obbligatori .
> ma passiamo alla mise en forme...che fate?


per qualche problemino di gestione familiare ho rallentato ma a settembre conto di ricominciare capoeira, yoga e qualche corsetta la sera con i miei cani.
oltre a qualche ora sana di sesso


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> *per le donnine che s'incamminano verso la menopausa allora va bene*...ci s'infila un tenalady e chi t'ammazza?:rotfl:


 Assolutamente si! I medici sportivi la consigliano soprattutto alle donne.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> per le donnine che s'incamminano verso la menopausa allora va bene...ci s'infila un tenalady e chi t'ammazza?:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Sono una buona camminatrice in effetti. *E detesto gli spostamenti in macchina*, se posso, vado a piedi.


 A Roma la macchina è da suicidio...


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> per qualche problemino di gestione familiare ho rallentato ma a settembre conto di ricominciare capoeira, yoga e qualche corsetta la sera con i miei cani.
> oltre a qualche ora sana di sesso


davvero?

che meraviglia


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Assolutamente si! I medici sportivi la consigliano soprattutto alle donne.


verolo.


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> verolo.


 che poi è l'attività più economica... il che non guasta...


----------



## geisha (18 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> davvero?
> 
> che meraviglia


si mi piace molto anche perchè è comeuna famiglia, certo a quasi 40 anni fare le verticali non è proprio indicato ma mi diverto!


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Da queste parti il fisiatra ti consiglia il nuoto, oppure l posturale...*il TaiChiChuan neanche lo prende in considerazione*. A Roma è molto poco praticato, anche se conosciuto...tantissimi invece fanno yoga, ma non tutti i medici lo consigliano.


Lo so. Purtroppo questo è dovuto prevalentemente al fatto che ci sono in giro un bel po' di "venditori di fumo", gente che si è comprata attestati con corsi lampo di pochi mesi pagati a carissimo prezzo e che non danno nulla, ma proprio nulla di quello che serve per insegnare (ma nemmeno per praticare).
Poi ci sono anche fisiatri e fisioterapisti che ti guardano in faccia e capiscono se sei il tipo a cui questa disciplina potrebbe piacere. Se no, non ti (e "ci") fanno perdere tempo inutilmente. Io ho una moglie ed una cognata che avrebbero seriamente bisogno di imparare a muoversi e stare in piedi, ma "non c'è trippa per gatti". 
Ill nuoto è ottimo e completo, ma se già hai problemi posturali legati alla colonna, a volte può peggiorarteli.
Lo Yoga...... ce ne sono un'infinità di stili diversi, e come per il taichi, tanti fanfaroni. Alcuni stili sono poi talmente estremi che ben pochi sarebbero nelle condizioni di praticarli senza gravi danni.


----------



## ranatan (18 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> i sentimenti sono obbligatori .
> ma passiamo alla mise en forme...che fate?


Ho sempre praticato tanto tennis, è un'attività stupenda che si può praticare a qualsiasi età, e sui campi mi sono fatta delle amicizie forti e durature.
Fa bene alle gambe e ai glutei...al resto non molto...si rischiano tendiniti...


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Agosto 2010)

Giusto per continuare il "piccolo spazio pubblicità":

Il Taichi è praticabile da tutti, grassi e magri, forti e deboli, bambini ed anziani, tori da monta e cardiopatici, ed è particolarmente prezioso per le persone un po' avanti d'età che hanno bisogno di contrastare l'osteoporosi ed il decadimento del senso dell'equilibrio e della reattività. Non comporta alcun tipo di stress, migliora sensibilmente la circolazione e le funzioni cardiache senza imporre sforzi ed è di grande supporto al sistema linfatico.
Ultimo, ma non ultimo, aiuta ad acquisire un equilibrio emotivo notevole ed una consapevolezza di sè e delle proprie reazioni fisiche ed emotive incredibile.

Veghino, signori, venghino, per chi si presenta come utente ForumTradi, si offre di pagare la metà del doppio del biglietto.


----------



## Minerva (18 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Giusto per continuare il "piccolo spazio pubblicità":
> 
> Il Taichi è praticabile da tutti, grassi e magri, forti e deboli, bambini ed anziani, tori da monta e cardiopatici, ed è particolarmente prezioso per le persone un po' avanti d'età che hanno bisogno di contrastare l'osteoporosi ed il decadimento del senso dell'equilibrio e della reattività. Non comporta alcun tipo di stress, migliora sensibilmente la circolazione e le funzioni cardiache senza imporre sforzi ed è di grande supporto al sistema linfatico.
> Ultimo, ma non ultimo, aiuta ad acquisire un equilibrio emotivo notevole ed una consapevolezza di sè e delle proprie reazioni fisiche ed emotive incredibile.
> ...


 mi attira davvero molto ma qui in liguria non saprei bene dove rivolgermi.


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> si mi piace molto anche perchè è comeuna famiglia, certo a quasi 40 anni fare le verticali non è proprio indicato ma mi diverto!


 
bellissimo...ammiro assai.


----------



## Minerva (18 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> per qualche problemino di gestione familiare ho rallentato ma a settembre conto di ricominciare capoeira, yoga e qualche corsetta la sera con i miei cani.
> *oltre a qualche ora sana di sesso*


 donne piene di ormoni:santarellina:


----------



## Lettrice (18 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> per qualche problemino di gestione familiare ho rallentato ma a settembre conto di ricominciare capoeira, yoga e qualche corsetta la sera con i miei cani.
> *oltre a qualche ora sana di sesso*


Quoto:carneval:

Non si bruciano troppe calorie pero' :canna:


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Giusto per continuare il "piccolo spazio pubblicità":
> 
> Il Taichi è praticabile da tutti, grassi e magri, forti e deboli, bambini ed anziani, tori da monta e cardiopatici, ed è particolarmente prezioso per le persone un po' avanti d'età che hanno bisogno di contrastare l'osteoporosi ed il decadimento del senso dell'equilibrio e della reattività. Non comporta alcun tipo di stress, migliora sensibilmente la circolazione e le funzioni cardiache senza imporre sforzi ed è di grande supporto al sistema linfatico.
> Ultimo, ma non ultimo, aiuta ad acquisire un equilibrio emotivo notevole ed una consapevolezza di sè e delle proprie reazioni fisiche ed emotive incredibile.
> ...


 
come si misura la competenza di un insegnante se sono ignorante?


----------



## Minerva (18 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> come si misura la competenza di un insegnante se sono ignorante?


 ma questa è una domanda sugli insegnanti in generale


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi attira davvero molto ma qui in liguria non saprei bene dove rivolgermi.


Se, magari in privato, mi dici la zona, provo a chiedere ad amici se mi sanno dare qualche dritta su centri o persone affidabili.
Il nostro stile (Wu) non ha centri autorizzati in Italia, a parte il nostro, ma so che ci sono alcuni maestri Yang e Chen che hanno comunque una buona preparazione e soprattutto buone capacità di rapportarsi all'allievo secondo le sue potenzialità.


----------



## Minerva (18 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Se, magari in privato, mi dici la zona, provo a chiedere ad amici se mi sanno dare qualche dritta su centri o persone affidabili.
> Il nostro stile (Wu) non ha centri autorizzati in Italia, a parte il nostro, ma so che ci sono alcuni maestri Yang e Chen che hanno comunque una buona preparazione e soprattutto buone capacità di rapportarsi all'allievo secondo le sue potenzialità.


 ma a genova, in generale non ci saranno molti centri.
non è che pretendo di averlo sotto casa
tipo de ferrari, via xx


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> come si misura la competenza di un insegnante se sono ignorante?


 L'unico modo è dai frutti.


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> come si misura la competenza di un insegnante se sono ignorante?


Non vi sono in realtà metodi di valutazione rigidi o schematici. 
Nel Taichi, non esistono livelli, cinture, gradi, esiste solo il costante esercizio e l'interiorizzazione, ognuno a modo suo, dei principi fondamentali.
Tanto per dire: noi siamo seguiti da maestri tedeschi, ma facciamo costantemente seminari direttamente col M° Ma Jiangbao, discendente diretto del fondatore dello stile. Capita spesso che il M° prenda uno di noi o addirittura dei nostri allievi per insegnare ad uno dei nostri maestri come va eseguito un esercizio! E parlo di maestri che studiano e praticano da trent'anni!
Il mio amico e maestro è molto meno bravo "tecnicamente" di me, ma lo è immensamente di più in termini di interiorizzazione dei principi. Io "faccio", lui "sente"
Quello che è importante per chi comincia è sapere per certo che chi si propone come istruttore o maestro non sia tale solo sulla carta. Unica buona norma può essere evitare quelli che dichiarano di praticare o addirittura di essere maestri di troppe discipline diverse. Un vero Maestro di taichi può conoscere parecchie altre cose, ma sarà Maestro solo di Taichi. Credo che senza un aiuto esterno sia praticamente impossibile capirlo da soli.


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma a genova, in generale non ci saranno molti centri.
> non è che pretendo di averlo sotto casa
> tipo de ferrari, via xx


Mi informo, ti saprò dire


----------



## Minerva (18 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi informo, ti saprò dire


 merci


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma questa è una domanda sugli insegnanti in generale


se conosci la materia che insegna i parametri li hai.


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'unico modo è dai frutti.


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non vi sono in realtà metodi di valutazione rigidi o schematici.
> Nel Taichi, non esistono livelli, cinture, gradi, esiste solo il costante esercizio e l'interiorizzazione, ognuno a modo suo, dei principi fondamentali.
> Tanto per dire: noi siamo seguiti da maestri tedeschi, ma facciamo costantemente seminari direttamente col M° Ma Jiangbao, discendente diretto del fondatore dello stile. Capita spesso che il M° prenda uno di noi o addirittura dei nostri allievi per insegnare ad uno dei nostri maestri come va eseguito un esercizio! E parlo di maestri che studiano e praticano da trent'anni!
> Il mio amico e maestro è molto meno bravo "tecnicamente" di me, ma lo è immensamente di più in termini di interiorizzazione dei principi. Io "faccio", lui "sente"
> Quello che è importante per chi comincia è sapere per certo che chi si propone come istruttore o maestro non sia tale solo sulla carta. Unica buona norma può essere evitare quelli che dichiarano di praticare o addirittura di essere maestri di troppe discipline diverse. Un vero Maestro di taichi può conoscere parecchie altre cose, ma sarà Maestro solo di Taichi. Credo che senza un aiuto esterno sia praticamente impossibile capirlo da soli.


certo che è affascinante  sta pratica...


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


>


 sembra banale, ma è vero... come fai a capire la bravura di un insegnante, se non conosci minimamente una materia? Solo dai frutti.


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> sembra banale, ma è vero... come fai a capire la bravura di un insegnante, se non conosci minimamente una materia? Solo dai frutti.


 
si si ..non hai torto...stavo riflettendo ed è cosi...


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> certo che è affascinante sta pratica...


Non hai idea di quanto, ma se non ti piace, non c'è storia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non hai idea di quanto, ma se non ti piace, non c'è storia.


 Lo fa il marito di un'amica ...solo seguire lui che mostra la "forma" lo trovo da suicidio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo fa il marito di un'amica ...solo seguire lui che mostra la "forma" lo trovo da suicidio.


 
Appunto!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Agosto 2010)

Mai fatto sport.
Ho provato di tutto a scopo estetico con grande noia e poca costanza, comprensibile.
Sorprendenti i risultati solo del fitnes con i pesi.
Mi son davvero divertita con aerobica, ma era brava l'insegnante, con altre era noiosissimo. Poi mi son rotta una gamba (non a aerobica, cadendo dalle scale) e non ho più riprovato.
Però sono il ritratto della salute ...con poco fiato.. :mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (18 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mai fatto sport.
> Ho provato di tutto a scopo estetico con grande noia e poca costanza, *comprensibile.*
> Sorprendenti i risultati solo del fitnes con i pesi.
> Mi son davvero divertita con aerobica, ma era brava l'insegnante, con altre era noiosissimo. Poi mi son rotta una gamba (non a aerobica, cadendo dalle scale) e non ho più riprovato.
> Però sono il ritratto della salute ...con poco fiato.. :mexican:


Comprensibilissimo... a scopo estetico al massimo mi metto la crema:blank:


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> merci


Mi dispiace Minnie, non ho agganci né informazioni sulle scuole dalle tue parti. 
Procurami un posto ed un po' di allievi e vengo io una volta alla settimana!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comprensibilissimo... a scopo estetico al massimo mi metto la crema:blank:


 Io ...nemmeno quella... :carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Agosto 2010)

io non ho fatto niente per cinque anni - da quando era nata la seconda. Adesso è da un anno che faccio pesi in palestra, quando riesco 3 volte alla settimana, altrimenti 2, corsa leggera sul tappeto per 45 minuti e poi il resto. Adesso che sono al mare nuoto per mezzora almeno 2 volte al giorno. E faccio circa 300 addominali. Ah e poi uso Somatoline: le bustine dopo la doccia e poi quello intensivo notte prima di andare a dormire. Ho fatto anche la cavitazione per due mesi ma sconsiglio vivamente perché secondo me non mi è servita a niente e ho speso un pacco di soldi


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> io non ho fatto niente per cinque anni - da quando era nata la seconda. Adesso è da un anno che faccio pesi in palestra, quando riesco 3 volte alla settimana, altrimenti 2, corsa leggera sul tappeto per 45 minuti e poi il resto. Adesso che sono al mare nuoto per mezzora almeno 2 volte al giorno.* E faccio circa 300 addominali.* Ah e poi uso Somatoline: le bustine dopo la doccia e poi quello intensivo notte prima di andare a dormire. Ho fatto anche la cavitazione per due mesi ma sconsiglio vivamente perché secondo me non mi è servita a niente e ho speso un pacco di soldi


  :unhappy:


----------



## Lettrice (18 Agosto 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> io non ho fatto niente per cinque anni - da quando era nata la seconda. Adesso è da un anno che faccio pesi in palestra, quando riesco 3 volte alla settimana, altrimenti 2, corsa leggera sul tappeto per 45 minuti e poi il resto. Adesso che sono al mare nuoto per mezzora almeno 2 volte al giorno. E faccio circa *300 addominali*. Ah e poi uso Somatoline: le bustine dopo la doccia e poi quello intensivo notte prima di andare a dormire. Ho fatto anche la cavitazione per due mesi ma sconsiglio vivamente perché secondo me non mi è servita a niente e ho speso un pacco di soldi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Agosto 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> io non ho fatto niente per cinque anni - da quando era nata la seconda. Adesso è da un anno che faccio pesi in palestra, quando riesco 3 volte alla settimana, altrimenti 2, corsa leggera sul tappeto per 45 minuti e poi il resto. Adesso che sono al mare nuoto per mezzora almeno 2 volte al giorno. E faccio circa 300 addominali. Ah e poi uso Somatoline: le bustine dopo la doccia e poi quello intensivo notte prima di andare a dormire. *Ho fatto anche la cavitazione per due mesi ma sconsiglio* vivamente perché secondo me non mi è servita a niente e ho speso un pacco di soldi


Avresti dovuto chiedere a me...:saggio: guarda che fisichetto che mi ritrovo...rsetto:


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> :unhappy:


si fanno si fanno...non è trascendentale.è solo la solita storia della costanza.

quintina è una tosta


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Agosto 2010)

vi stupiscono i 300 addominali o cosa? L'altro giorno ne ho fatti 600! mi sono invasata ultimamente. Però mi è tornata una pancettina davvero bellina


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> io non ho fatto niente per cinque anni - da quando era nata la seconda. Adesso è da un anno che faccio pesi in palestra, quando riesco 3 volte alla settimana, altrimenti 2, corsa leggera sul tappeto per 45 minuti e poi il resto. Adesso che sono al mare nuoto per mezzora almeno 2 volte al giorno. E faccio circa 300 addominali. Ah e poi uso Somatoline: le bustine dopo la doccia e poi quello intensivo notte prima di andare a dormire. Ho fatto anche la cavitazione per due mesi ma sconsiglio vivamente perché secondo me non mi è servita a niente e ho speso un pacco di soldi


cosìè la cavitazione?


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> vi stupiscono i 300 addominali o cosa? L'altro giorno ne ho fatti 600! mi sono invasata ultimamente. Però mi è tornata una pancettina davvero bellina


 
con tutta la serotonina che attivi tra un po' voli.


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> vi stupiscono i 300 addominali o cosa? L'altro giorno ne ho fatti 600! mi sono invasata ultimamente.* Però mi è tornata una pancettina davvero bellina*


 Beh se non l'avessi sarebbe il colmo...  Mi stupiscono perchè sono davvero tanti, ma complimenti!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> cosìè la cavitazione?


è una macchina che ti passano sulle zone dove hai adipe localizzato e funziona con ultrasuoni che dovrebbe disintegrarlo e poi in teoria dovresti eliminarlo naturalmente (con la pipì )... però con me non ha funzionato. Mi sono rimasti i miei cuscinetti nelle cosciottone. L'unico adipe che se n'è andato è stato grazie alla dieta e nient'altro


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Agosto 2010)

Comunque posso testimoniare che fare sport fa benissimo alla depressione. Mentre corro o nuoto penso un casino... però basta seghe mentali e avvilimento ad oltranza. Penso penso penso ma non mi piango più addosso


----------



## Iris (18 Agosto 2010)

Complimenti Quintina!!!...io il tempo per tutte questa attività non lo trovo..
E eppure a casa, non è che faccia un gran chè...cucino perchè mi piace, ma per il resto, niente.
eppure non mi rimane tempo...forse sono male organizzata.:unhappy:

O forse è vivere in una città caotica che impedisce di organizzarsi: io corro come una pazza tra ufficio, casa, attività dei bambini, e alla fine  mi rimane solo il tempo per il parrucchiere.


----------



## Minerva (18 Agosto 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Comunque posso testimoniare che fare sport fa benissimo alla depressione. Mentre corro o nuoto penso un casino... però basta seghe mentali e avvilimento ad oltranza. Penso penso penso ma non mi piango più addosso


hai proprio ragione.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Complimenti Quintina!!!...io il tempo per tutte questa attività non lo trovo..
> E eppure a casa, non è che faccia un gran chè...cucino perchè mi piace, ma per il resto, niente.
> eppure non mi rimane tempo...forse sono male organizzata.:unhappy:


 
eh infatti secondo me è questione di organizzarsi, anch'io prima dicevo sempre che non avevo tempo ma ora che mi sono impuntata cerco di ritagliarmelo. E' che da quando ho visto i risultati (non solo i miglioramenti fisici, anzi, soprattutto il senso di benessere generale, e soprattutto mentale) sono più motivata.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Complimenti Quintina!!!...io il tempo per tutte questa attività non lo trovo..
> E eppure a casa, non è che faccia un gran chè...cucino perchè mi piace, ma per il resto, niente.
> eppure non mi rimane tempo...forse sono male organizzata.:unhappy:
> 
> O forse è vivere in una città caotica che impedisce di organizzarsi: io corro come una pazza tra ufficio, casa, attività dei bambini, e *alla fine  mi rimane solo il tempo per il parrucchiere.*


Fiuuu! Non ti avrei mai perdonata:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Comunque posso testimoniare *che fare sport fa benissimo alla depressione*. Mentre corro o nuoto penso un casino... però basta seghe mentali e avvilimento ad oltranza. Penso penso penso ma non mi piango più addosso


 Sono le endorfine a cascata... pare che anche gli strizzacervelli si stiano accorgendo che lo sport intenso fa bene all'umore... meglio tardi che mai


----------



## Iris (18 Agosto 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> eh infatti secondo me è questione di organizzarsi, anch'io prima dicevo sempre che non avevo tempo ma ora che mi sono impuntata cerco di ritagliarmelo. E' che da quando ho visto i risultati (non solo i miglioramenti fisici, anzi, soprattutto il senso di benessere generale, e soprattutto mentale) sono più motivata.


 
Però...ti faccio la mia tabella settimanale:
Lunedi e giovedì piscina dei bambini (torniamo all'ora di cena)
Mercoledì catechismo della grande.
Mi rimangono 3 giorni : martedì esco tardi dall'ufficio
Dovrei concentrare tutto nel fine settimana...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Però...ti faccio la mia tabella settimanale:
> Lunedi e giovedì piscina dei bambini (torniamo all'ora di cena)
> Mercoledì catechismo della grande.
> Mi rimangono 3 giorni : martedì esco tardi dall'ufficio
> Dovrei concentrare tutto nel fine settimana...


Io avevo trovato corsi in contemporanea con i figli.


----------



## Iris (18 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fiuuu! Non ti avrei mai perdonata:carneval:


Beh, anche il massaggio e robettola del genere.


----------



## Iris (18 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io avevo trovato corsi in contemporanea con i figli.


Io no, non li ho trovati.
Ora devo cambiare palestra..vediamo...ma pensa come mi riduco i capelli, come una pazza..e come mi presento al lavoro?
non sembrerà, ma è un problema..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Io no, non li ho trovati.
> Ora devo cambiare palestra..vediamo...ma pensa come mi riduco i capelli, come una pazza..e come mi presento al lavoro?
> non sembrerà, ma è un problema..


 Ci può portare phon e piastra anche in piscina o palestra.
Io ero andata una volta in una palestra non vicinissima, ma neppure lontana, che mi richiedeva un po' più di tempo per raggiungerla, ma era sempre meglio di due posti diversi e lontani. Oppure si può trovare una palestra vicina a dove vanno i figli, lasciarli, fare la propria e tornare a prenderli. In piscina invece, che è vicina, eravamo semplicemente in corsie diverse con corsi contemporanei.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Io no, non li ho trovati.
> Ora devo cambiare palestra..vediamo...ma pensa come mi riduco i capelli, come una pazza..e come mi presento al lavoro?
> non sembrerà, ma è un problema..


io ho trovato una palestrina sfigatina ma proprio sotto casa, così appena ho un'ora libera ci vado. Quando ho lezione alle 10 ci vado subito dopo aver portato i bambini a scuola. Per i capelli mi porto tutto l'occorrente dietro. Oppure li lego. Gli addominali a volte li faccio la sera a casa.


----------



## Iris (18 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci può portare phon e piastra anche in piscina o palestra.
> Io ero andata una volta in una palestra non vicinissima, ma neppure lontana, che mi richiedeva un po' più di tempo per raggiungerla, ma era sempre meglio di due posti diversi e lontani. Oppure si può trovare una palestra vicina a dove vanno i figli, lasciarli, fare la propria e tornare a prenderli. In piscina invece, che è vicina, eravamo semplicemente in corsie diverse con corsi contemporanei.


Provato: non faccio in tempo. Devo rimanere nella stessa palestra. 
Infatti questto anno la cambio, mentre loro sono in acqua , io potrei fare qualcosa..una mia amica fa così..ma dopo tre mesi ha smesso, perchè si ritrovava in accapatoio a riprendere le bimbe dalla piscina:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:calcolava male i tempi della doccia. Alla fine pagava un botto, per un'ora di attività settimanale...


----------



## Iris (18 Agosto 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> io ho trovato una palestrina sfigatina ma proprio sotto casa, così appena ho un'ora libera ci vado. Quando ho lezione alle 10 ci vado subito dopo aver portato i bambini a scuola. Per i capelli mi porto tutto l'occorrente dietro. Oppure li lego. Gli addominali a volte li faccio la sera a casa.


Io alle 10 lavoro...potrei sfruttare il fine settimana...pure la palesrtra sotto casa mia, è un pò bruttarella...


----------



## Iris (18 Agosto 2010)

Ma lo sapete che le palestre di roma, ultimamente non ti fanno portare phon e piastra da casa? Ti devi asciugare con i phon a parete ( tre minuti 20 centesimi) Ci vuole un'ora praticamente.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma lo sapete che le palestre di roma, ultimamente non ti fanno portare phon e piastra da casa? Ti devi asciugare con i phon a parete ( tre minuti 20 centesimi) Ci vuole un'ora praticamente.


 
devi trovare una palestrina sfigatina dove ti fanno fare quello che vuoi

la mia è talmente piccola e sfigata che i phon a parete non sanno neanche cosa siano


----------



## Iris (18 Agosto 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> devi trovare una palestrina sfigatina dove ti fanno fare quello che vuoi
> 
> la mia è talmente piccola e sfigata che i phon a parete non sanno neanche cosa siano


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ci proverò..


----------



## Lettrice (18 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ci proverò..


Iris fatti le scale va...:carneval:


----------



## Iris (18 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Iris fatti le scale va...:carneval:


magari le lavo...così consumo di più.:mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (18 Agosto 2010)

*Questo sara' un bollino rosso*



Iris ha detto:


> magari le lavo...così consumo di più.:mexican:


Se le lavi con la lingua consumi di piu':carneval:


----------



## oceansize (18 Agosto 2010)

un mese fa mi è saltato il crociato quindi fino a dopo l'operazione niente sport estremi cmq camminare per me rimane l'attività più utile, se poi si fa in compagnia anche meglio. E' gratis e devi solo uscire di casa e andare. Ho scoperto angoli della mia città che non sapevo esistessero, bellini davvero. Quoto quintina sull'effetto prozac :carneval:,è sorprendente come i pensieri si trasformino in positivo con un po' di attività fisica:up:

Il taichi l'ho provato quest'estate con delle lezioni di prova e ne sono rimasta davvero affascinata, mi ha dato una sensazione di benessere molto dolce e concreta. Contavo di iniziare un corso a settembre ma aspetterò


----------



## Minerva (18 Agosto 2010)

sull'acqua per non disturbare petrolini:
al momento in cui si avverte lo stimolo della sete a volte si è già in carenza;  gli anziani, ad esempio, lo  avvertono meno mentre invece hanno particolare  bisogno di idratarsi.


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Comunque posso testimoniare che fare sport fa benissimo alla depressione. Mentre corro o nuoto penso un casino... però basta seghe mentali e avvilimento ad oltranza. Penso penso penso ma non mi piango più addosso



ecco , questo è segreto. !


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sull'acqua per non disturbare petrolini:
> al momento in cui si avverte lo stimolo della sete a volte si è già in carenza;  gli anziani, ad esempio, lo  avvertono meno mentre invece hanno particolare  bisogno di idratarsi.



hai ragggione.

io bevo stile cammella.

e tu ?

( hai finito col baffo? mi hai fatto rotolare di là..)


----------



## Minerva (18 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> hai ragggione.
> 
> io bevo stile cammella.
> 
> ...


 sì


----------



## Minerva (18 Agosto 2010)

scherzi a parte, a proposito di frida...com'èstraziante  questo


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Provato: non faccio in tempo. Devo rimanere nella stessa palestra.
> Infatti questto anno la cambio, mentre loro sono in acqua , io potrei fare qualcosa..una mia amica fa così..ma dopo tre mesi ha smesso, perchè si ritrovava in accapatoio a riprendere le bimbe dalla piscina:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:calcolava male i tempi della doccia. Alla fine pagava un botto, per un'ora di attività settimanale...


Iris, sino a che i ragazzi non sono un po' autonomi è un pasticcio. ti capisco.

anche andare in palestra, di corsa, coi min contati, con fiato sul collo bene non fa.


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì


Ma povera Frida...anche lei qui dentro  cacci...


----------



## Micia (19 Agosto 2010)

*cervicale*

cosa fate quando vi spacca le balle?


----------



## Lettrice (19 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> cosa fate quando vi spacca le balle?


.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> cosa fate quando vi spacca le balle?


Siediti su una sedia senza cuscino, meglio in legno.
Tieni la schiena dritta, non inarcata, mettiti in modo da sentire che appoggi l'osso del culo sulla cadrega.
Il collo dritto, il mento leggermente rientrato, le mani sovrapposte tra loro, dita unite, appoggiate al petto, i gomiti aderenti al corpo, il tutto ben rilassato, senza tensioni per quanto possibile.
Gira lentamente il viso da un lato fino al limite del movimento senza sforzo, poi tenendo il capo in questa posizione ruota le spalle in senso opposto, sempre senza forzature e molto lentamente, poi riporta le spalle in centro e ruota la testa dal lato opposto ed a loro volta le spalle in contrapposizione. Ripeti il tutto almeno una decina di volte, molto lentamente. Fai il tutto mantenendo la testa dritta e le spalle abbassate e rilassate al massimo. Più lo fai, più ti fa bene.
Vorrei potertelo mostrare, ma tant'è.


----------



## Minerva (19 Agosto 2010)

prendo una pastiglia


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> prendo una pastiglia


Così poi chiederai: "Cosa fate voi per il mal di stomaco e l'ulcera?"


----------



## Minerva (19 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Così poi chiederai: "Cosa fate voi per il mal di stomaco e l'ulcera?"


 ma no, ho uno stomaco di ferro.ricorro ai farmaci raramente 



* so che era una battuta eh?


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma no, ho uno stomaco di ferro.ricorro ai farmaci raramente
> 
> 
> 
> * so *che era una battuta* eh?


 
........ne sei proprio sicura.......?




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (19 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ........ne sei proprio sicura.......?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sì


----------



## Micia (19 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> .


:rotfl:


----------



## Micia (19 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Siediti su una sedia senza cuscino, meglio in legno.
> Tieni la schiena dritta, non inarcata, mettiti in modo da sentire che appoggi l'osso del culo sulla cadrega.
> Il collo dritto, il mento leggermente rientrato, le mani sovrapposte tra loro, dita unite, appoggiate al petto, i gomiti aderenti al corpo, il tutto ben rilassato, senza tensioni per quanto possibile.
> Gira lentamente il viso da un lato fino al limite del movimento senza sforzo, poi tenendo il capo in questa posizione ruota le spalle in senso opposto, sempre senza forzature e molto lentamente, poi riporta le spalle in centro e ruota la testa dal lato opposto ed a loro volta le spalle in contrapposizione. Ripeti il tutto almeno una decina di volte, molto lentamente. Fai il tutto mantenendo la testa dritta e le spalle abbassate e rilassate al massimo. Più lo fai, più ti fa bene.
> Vorrei potertelo mostrare, ma tant'è.


ora ci provo.

poi...con la stessa tranquillità, ti legno.

pettami qui.


----------



## Micia (19 Agosto 2010)

funziona.

Alce, complimenti.​


----------



## Micia (19 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> prendo una pastiglia


Minerva, non volevo prendere airtal...

prova sto esercizio anche tu.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ora ci provo.
> 
> poi...con la stessa tranquillità, ti legno.
> 
> pettami qui.


Questa è la semplificazione di un esercizio più completo di taichi. 
E' stato fondamentale per aiutare gente con problemi davvero grossi alla cervicale ma che non erano "adatti" a praticare li taichi.
Tra questi anche la mia mammetta di 82 anni che ha risolto in buona parte i suoi problemi di equilibrio.
Solo che in tutti quei casi ho potuto far vedere il movimento, non solo spiegarlo per iscritto.

L'esercizio fatto nel modo migliore il più delle volte fa avvertire rumori orribili prodotti dalla leggera torsione delle cervicali: dalla "sabbia" a veri e propri "crack!", ma tranquilla: non si rompe nulla 

Ti 'petto qui, e non temo legnate (se dai legnate come scalci, sono salvo :mrgreen


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> funziona.​
> 
> 
> Alce, complimenti.​


 

Non è merito mio, ma di 'sti cazz'e cinesi (antichi).


----------



## Micia (19 Agosto 2010)

si è rivelato piu' efficace degli esercizi che mi hanno fatto fare in H.

Alce, grazie davvero.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> si è rivelato piu' efficace degli esercizi che mi hanno fatto fare in H.
> 
> Alce, grazie davvero.


La maggior parte dei dolori di questo tipo derivano da tensioni muscolari.
Gli esercizi normalmente consigliati dai fisioterapisti sono prodotti grazie ai muscoli del collo, che sono quelli che andrebbero fatti rilassare. E' un controsenso.
L'esercizio che ti ho consigliato, invece, usa esclusivamente la muscolatura della schiena, quindi il collo rimane perfettamente rilassato.

Non so come sei abituata, ma se soffri tanto di cervicale può darsi che tu tenga come fanno molti le spalle alzate. Abituati a tenere sempre a tenerle ben abbassate e rilassate.
Ti sembrerà impossibile, i primi tempi, ma il corpo impara.:up:


----------



## Micia (19 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La maggior parte dei dolori di questo tipo derivano da tensioni muscolari.
> Gli esercizi normalmente consigliati dai fisioterapisti sono prodotti grazie ai muscoli del collo, che sono quelli che andrebbero fatti rilassare. E' un controsenso.
> L'esercizio che ti ho consigliato, invece, usa esclusivamente la muscolatura della schiena, quindi il collo rimane perfettamente rilassato.
> 
> ...


hai ragione, io non solo non le tengo abbassate, ma sono proprio contratte a alzatissime di conseguenza.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> hai ragione, io non solo non le tengo abbassate, ma sono proprio contratte a alzatissime di conseguenza.
> 
> 
> http://www.taichimilano.com/generalicaam.htm
> ...


 

ti ho risposto in MP, mi pare più corretto.


----------



## astonished (19 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> i sentimenti sono obbligatori .
> ma passiamo alla mise en forme...che fate?


Ciao,
intervengo con ritardo: ho sempre praticato sport, da ragazzo calcio ed è da venti anni che pratico running. Trovo che correre metta incredibilmente in comunicazione il corpo con la mente ed inoltre aiuta tantissimo a rilassarsi ed a pensare, a darti carica interiore ed a trasformare pensieri ed energie negative in positive. Da circa sei mesi mi sono iscritto per la prima volta in palestra ma l'ho fatto tanto per non rimanere inattivo per 5 giorni su 7 la settimana a costo di enormi sacrifici per via degli orari che mi permette il lavoro, ma non c'è storia, fare sport all'aperto è altra cosa, anche se devo dire che fare pesi, dopo solo sei mesi ha dato i suoi frutti. 

Sono sempre stato un gran macinatore di km, sia di corsa che passeggiando: al mare di questi giorni corro sulla spiaggia per circa 8 km, e poi ne faccio altrettanti di camminata il tutto intervallato da un paio di lunghe nuotate.  

Lo sport devi averlo dentro e se è così riesci a ricavarti spazio sempre e comunque per praticarlo. 

Il risultato di tutto questo, a livello fisico, è che a 41 anni conservo la stessa forma di quando ne avevo 20, spesso vado a correre con gente che ha 10-15 anni meno di me tenendomeli tranquillamente dietro e comunque senza timori reverenziali ma il beneficio migliore è a livello mentale: riesco a tenere a bada lo stress da lavoro ed altro.

Approposito, vi lascio perchè mi aspetta la mia corsetta, giuro è vero: prevedo 12 km a ritmo medio/alto (4 min/km) e poi mi ricompenserò con una cena degna dello sforzo (ovviamente per degna intendo sfiziosa, non certo la mega abbuffata di schifezze che l'affermazione potrebbe lasciar intendere).

Ciao.


----------



## Minerva (19 Agosto 2010)

insomma Mens sana in corpore sano


----------



## Bruja (19 Agosto 2010)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> insomma Mens sana in corpore sano


Ho un amico che mangia smodatamente, sta benissimo, ha parametri clinici invidiabili e dire che fa sport é allargare di molto il termine "inerzia"...
Lui dice che "ha Mensa sana in corpore sano"...
Bruja


----------



## Minerva (19 Agosto 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho un amico che mangia smodatamente, sta benissimo, ha parametri clinici invidiabili e dire che fa sport é allargare di molto il termine "inerzia"...
> Lui dice che "*ha Mensa sana in corpore sano*"...
> Bruja


 :rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (19 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> insomma Mens sana in corpore sano





Bruja ha detto:


> Ho un amico che mangia smodatamente, sta benissimo, ha parametri clinici invidiabili e dire che fa sport é allargare di molto il termine "inerzia"...
> Lui dice che "*ha Mensa sana in corpore sano*"...
> Bruja


Per me son vere tutt'e due... senza scordare che un bicchiere di vino non ha mai ucciso nessuno :canna:


----------



## Nobody (20 Agosto 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao,
> intervengo con ritardo: ho sempre praticato sport, da ragazzo calcio ed è da venti anni che pratico running. Trovo che correre metta incredibilmente in comunicazione il corpo con la mente ed inoltre aiuta tantissimo a rilassarsi ed a pensare, a darti carica interiore ed a trasformare pensieri ed energie negative in positive. Da circa sei mesi mi sono iscritto per la prima volta in palestra ma l'ho fatto tanto per non rimanere inattivo per 5 giorni su 7 la settimana a costo di enormi sacrifici per via degli orari che mi permette il lavoro, ma non c'è storia, fare sport all'aperto è altra cosa, anche se devo dire che fare pesi, dopo solo sei mesi ha dato i suoi frutti.
> 
> Sono sempre stato un gran macinatore di km, sia di corsa che passeggiando: al mare di questi giorni corro sulla spiaggia per circa 8 km, e poi ne faccio altrettanti di camminata il tutto intervallato da un paio di lunghe nuotate.
> ...


Complimenti!


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me son vere tutt'e due... senza scordare che un bicchiere di vino non ha mai ucciso nessuno :canna:


ma un bicchiere di vino rosso è ottimo per la salute


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma un bicchiere di vino rosso è ottimo per la salute



Cala il colesterolo  .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2010)

*Per Alce*

LO STUDIO
*Stanchezza e dolori muscolari? 
Ecco la ginnastica dei 5 animali *

*Il Tai Chi, la tecnica cinese cugina delle arti marziali, può essere utile per combattere la sindrome fibromialgica *


LO STUDIO
Stanchezza e dolori muscolari? 
Ecco la ginnastica dei 5 animali 
Il Tai Chi, la tecnica cinese cugina delle arti marziali, può essere utile per combattere la sindrome fibromialgica 
*
MILANO -* Come si pratica il Tai Chi lo ha dimostrato anche il premier cinese Wen Jabao, in un parco di Tokio, durante una sua recente visita ufficiale in Giappone; che questa “ginnastica”, parente delle arti marziali, faccia bene alla salute lo testimoniano lo stesso uomo politico cinese, in perfetta forma con i suoi 68 anni, e una serie di studi scientifici, compresso l’ultimissimo appena pubblicato su uno dei più quotati giornali medici, l’americano New England. Il Tai Chi, in particolare quello praticato secondo il classico stile Yang, migliora i sintomi della fibromialgia, una sindrome piuttosto complessa, che si manifesta con dolori muscolari diffusi, disturbi del sonno, depressione, stanchezza. 
*LO STRETCHING -* I ricercatori del Tufts Medical Center di Boston hanno voluto confrontare l’efficacia della tecnica cinese con lo stretching e hanno sperimentato entrambe su 66 persone per dodici settimane. Tutti i pazienti erano stati catalogati come affetti da fibromialgia, secondo i criteri dell’American College of Reumathology del 1999. La fibromialgia, infatti, non è facile da riconoscere: la diagnosi si basa sui sintomi descritti dal paziente (in prevalenza di sesso femminile) e sulla presenza di alcuni punti sulla superficie del corpo dolorosi alla pressione, ma non esistono test diagnostici di verifica. I sintomi principali sono: dolori cronici muscolari che interessano la colonna, le spalle, il bacino, le braccia, le cosce e che migrano da una zona all’altra; disturbi dell’umore e in particolare del sonno; affaticamento cronico. 
*CAUSE SCONOSCIUTE -* La causa non è nota e non esiste una terapia efficace scientificamente provata (c’è addirittura chi mette in discussione l’esistenza stessa di questa sindrome, imparentata con quella da stanchezza cronica e con quella da multi sensibilità chimica, dal momento che hanno in comune molti sintomi): i medici prescrivono miorilassanti, antidepressivi, integratori alimentari, non sempre con successo. Ecco perché si cercano altre strade, anche nell’ambito delle medicine complementari, compresa quella cinese. E il Tai Chi ha dimostrato di funzionare meglio dello stretching, riducendo il dolore, la stanchezza, l‘insonnia e migliorando le prestazioni fisiche. «Questi risultati – ha commentato la coordinatrice dello studio, la reumatologa Chenchen Wang – sono probabilmente da attribuire al fatto che la fibromialgia è una sindrome complessa e che il Tai Chi fa leva su molte componenti, fisiche, psicologiche, sociali e spirituali, il cui equilibrio è importante per la salute». Non solo: il fatto che una rivista autorevole come il New England abbia pubblicato lo studio sdogana in qualche modo sia la fibromialgia sia una tecnica di medicina alternativa che, come tante altre, è spesso oggetto di ostruzionismo da parte di certa classe medica. 
*LO STILE CLASSICO -* Gli esercizi di Tai Chi, utilizzati nello studio, sono quelli classici dello stile Yang, uno dei tanti derivati dalle arti marziali cinesi, che è stato elaborato fra il 1800 e il 1900 dalla famiglia Yang. Oggi è uno dei più diffusi, anche perché non è difficile da apprendere. Intanto prevede la posizione eretta, facile da mantenere anche per persone di una certa età, poi si basa su movimenti lenti e continui: il passaggio da una posizione all’altra avviene gradualmente in un continuum armonioso che corrisponde alla ricerca dell’equilibrio fra il corpo e la mente, fra la persona e mondo esterno. Infatti queste ginnastiche si basano sul principio dell’armonia dei cinque elementi, ai quali si rifà tutta la medicina tradizionale cinese: legno, fuoco, terra, metallo, acqua, cui sono simbolicamente legati non solo gli organi dell’organismo, ma anche cinque animali: drago verde, fagiano rosso, fenice gialla, tigre bianca, tartaruga blu. 
Adriana Bazzi 
abazzi@corriere.it
*20 agosto 2010*© RIPRODUZIONE RISERVATA
http://www.corriere.it/salute/reuma...li_fcdc24e8-ac2c-11df-9663-00144f02aabe.shtml


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> LO STUDIO
> *Stanchezza e dolori muscolari? *
> *Ecco la ginnastica dei 5 animali *
> 
> ...


Grazie, ma devo fare delle note:

il Taichi, non è "cugino" delle arti marziali, bensì è alla base della maggior parte delle arti marziali cinesi e coneguentemente giapponesi, che da queste derivano.
Il Taichi è quindi a tutti gli effetti un'arte marziale, ma la sua caratteristica è quella di essere, come il Bagua, un'arte "interiore", nella quale il principio fondamentale è quello della non emissione di energia propria ma l'utilizzo unicamente di quella dell'avversario, tanto che non comprende assolutamente forme di attacco. E' chiamata anche l'arte del "non perdere". Si differenzia per questi motivi dalle arti marziali "esterne" come il Kung fu che invece prevede l'emissione di grande energia (necessitando quindi di notevole forza fisica del tutto inutile nel Taichi).

Lo stile Yang non è per nulla "facile" come non lo è nessun altro stile.
Esso è solo, forse, il più "coreografico", bello da vedere, e pertanto anche facile da "fingere" o da insegnare male.
La famiglia Yang, ha messo in piedi un business internazionale per l'insegnamento del proprio stile, e centellina goccia a goccia a carissimo prezzo piccole parti del proprio "patrimonio" tecnico. Un Maestro Yang che abbia studiato alla scuola Yang ed abbia raggiunto una preparazione adeguata deve aver speso un patrimonio (chiamali fessi sti cinesi....)
Lo stile Chen è stato pressochè perso nella sua forma originale in quanto non ci sono veri e verificabili discendenti della famiglia, pur in molti spacciandosi per tali. Vengono insegnati come "stile Chen" le più diverse forme di taichi, a volte strani mix che un vero maestro avrebbe difficoltà a riconoscere.
Lo stile Wu è divulgato dalla famiglia del fondatore attraverso la WTCWA e la WTCEA (associazione mondiale, sede a Shangai, ed europea, sede a Bodensee (Germania), costantemente aggiornata e perfezionata dal M° Ma Jiangbao, pronipote del fondatore. Quest'uomo vive a Venlo, Olanda, in un modesto appartamento, ha dedicato tutta la vita alla diffusione del Taichi WU e si è sempre prodigato per fornire sempre ai suoi allievi la migliore preparazione possibile, anche spesso fregandosene di farsi pagare (ed in molti ne hanno approfittato).

In ultimo: l'efficacia del taichi per quanto riguarda la maggior parte delle patologie osteoarticolari deriva fondamentalmente dall'aprendimento del modo corretto di muoversi, fare sforzi ed anche solo stare in piedi. Niente di mistico o trascendente.
Scusate la tirata, giusto per finire la settimana


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2010)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzz
chi è ah ....scusate, mi è calata la palpebra, sarà la stanchezza, o il vino rosso :singleeye:


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> ...


 
Il vino il vino.
E poi è venerdì

Buon WE a tutti !


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il vino il vino.
> E poi è venerdì
> 
> Buon WE a tutti !


 ciao alce , passalo bene


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

*La sonnolenza ...*

*... puo' dipendere anche dal nostro orologio biologico 
*​


----------



## astonished (21 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Complimenti!


Tutta questione di allenamento: volendo si scende tranquillamente sotto i 4 min/km ma alla mia età non voglio farmi prendere da queste manie sennò poi, praticare running, anzichè rilassarmi diventerebbe un fattore di stress psicofisico e verrebbero meno i benefici che ne derivano.

Ciao e buon sabato.


----------



## lorelai (21 Agosto 2010)

Vabbè, mi avete fatto sentire in colpa (voi, e le foto delle vacanze di quest'anno che sottolineano la mia recente pancetta - maledetto mojito!).
Ho corso 2 volte questa settimana, e da oggi ho cominciato il 30 day shred (programma di fitness da 25 minuti al giorno di una tipa americana, che pare funzioni bene).
Da lunedì sono anche a dieta (dopo gli stravizi delle ferie non mi pesa neanche, nutrirmi di carne pesce yogurt verdura e frutta!).
Obiettivo: tra un mese i jeans dell'anno scorso devono calzare a pennello!!!
Mi bastano 3-4 chiletti, dopotutto...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cala il colesterolo  .


Lo so, ma in combinazione con la metformina mi causa il cagotto.:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Anche i baci con la lingua lunghi e intensi abbassano il colesterolo.
Ma lì sono fregato dall'alito da fumo.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> ...


Sgamata! Donna, sei tu che mi disapprovi con il zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...mi sembrava di aver sentito un ronzio...
Vuoi un raid?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sgamata! Donna, sei tu che mi disapprovi con il zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...mi sembrava di aver sentito un ronzio...
> Vuoi un raid?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


non so come dirlo: non voto e se lo facessi mi firmerei, stanne più che certo.


----------

